# Friends house



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

So a friend of mine is building a huge house, his plumber ( also a friend) and himself decide to install 2 Navien water heaters on each side of the house, now on the heating side they are going to use a Triangle Tube boiler for radiant slab and hydro air coils. I told them I think it would make more sense and more efficient ( and cheaper) to install a properly sized indirect heater with a recirculating line. They feel installing the naviens is the most efficient way to get hot water, of course I think it's crazy. I can't change their thinking on this nor do I really care to, it's not my money, but how foolish and a waste of money is this. I don't get people


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Why hdyro air coil??? Another foolish setup esp for new home


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> Why hdyro air coil??? Another foolish setup esp for new home



Hydro is big around here, I'm not a fan of it either


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I told him to use a pump on the recirculation , sorry RJ. Lol


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> I told him to use a pump on the recirculation , sorry RJ. Lol


&&#_#^_#\&-\*\_]>_]{-'#+\(@+-[_&^&]*#-(+]*-_{[-\1!1!!!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is that Chinese ?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm half chinese, so i understand half of what he said ... something to do with a folding rule and the backside of someone's head.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

A indirect is going to have them a ton compared to 2 Navians with venting and gas lines ran too them


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Not a big fan of Navien, I like Rinnai. Show of hands ,please ?


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

Navien generation 3 is flawless. Can't go wrong with there new units

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Big cheez said:


> Navien generation 3 is flawless. Can't go wrong with there new units
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Unless you use their fraudulent gas sizing recommendations.

Really chaps my arse when a manufacturer could easily sell 7 out of 10 honestly but decides to lie so they can sell 8 of 10.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I've had trouble with the naviens that run on LP. The Nat gas ones zero trouble. I also prefer the rinnai they seem to be less finicky.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

paultheplumber1 said:


> I've had trouble with the naviens that run on LP. The Nat gas ones zero trouble. I also prefer the rinnai they seem to be less finicky.


 they all run on LP there conversion kit is inside each unit they sale. If you didn't do the conversion right it's an improper install and you can't blame they manufacture for that.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Why would you assume that the conversion is not done right? The problem we've had is after installing the conversion kit and adjusting the gas pressure to man specs. We've still had trouble. Out of the 7 we've installed we have had the gas company come and set the gas pressure on the units to a custom setting for each unit in order for it to function properly. Two supply house have dropped navian from there line. And the gas/propane company won't work on them for less than a 4 hour minimum because of the time they have to spend finding the sweet spot for the unit to actually function. Just seems like alot of trouble to save a few bucks when there are better options available.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

High altitude?


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

No. Right near the ocean. It's funny one of them was making a crazy loud whistle out of the vent on start up. Customer service directed us to adjust the gas pressure. I guess it's a common issue with them.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

paultheplumber1 said:


> No. Right near the ocean. It's funny one of them was making a crazy loud whistle out of the vent on start up. Customer service directed us to adjust the gas pressure. I guess it's a common issue with them.


Hmm, i was just wondering because all we do are LP and don't have issues. The only time I've had one do what you described was when it wasn't converted for LP. What did your manometer read before/after adjusting?


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Hmm, i was just wondering because all we do are LP and don't have issues. The only time I've had one do what you described was when it wasn't converted for LP. What did your manometer read before/after adjusting?


 Thank You

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

paultheplumber1 said:


> Why would you assume that the conversion is not done right? The problem we've had is after installing the conversion kit and adjusting the gas pressure to man specs. We've still had trouble. Out of the 7 we've installed we have had the gas company come and set the gas pressure on the units to a custom setting for each unit in order for it to function properly. Two supply house have dropped navian from there line. And the gas/propane company won't work on them for less than a 4 hour minimum because of the time they have to spend finding the sweet spot for the unit to actually function. Just seems like alot of trouble to save a few bucks when there are better options available.


 Cause they haven't ever gave me an issue and I personally installed well over a hundred of em. LP and Natural gas.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*freinds disclaimor*



plumbdrum said:


> So a friend of mine is building a huge house, his plumber ( also a friend) and himself decide to install 2 Navien water heaters on each side of the house, now on the heating side they are going to use a Triangle Tube boiler for radiant slab and hydro air coils. I told them I think it would make more sense and more efficient ( and cheaper) to install a properly sized indirect heater with a recirculating line. They feel installing the naviens is the most efficient way to get hot water, of course I think it's crazy. I can't change their thinking on this nor do I really care to, it's not my money, but how foolish and a waste of money is this. I don't get people


From personal experience, I have been down this ugly road before.... Stay out of it.... just run away....

I understand that he is a plumber but all you can do is " hint to them" a few times that they might be sticking it up their own asses..taking that path 

you can say that is not how I would like to do this in my own home 
but you do what ever you wish to and good luck to you.. buddy....

Even though he is supposed to be a plumber, you are giving them both a ---- "freinds disclaimor" ----- and by doing this they cannot get mad at you or resent you for not " MORE STERNLY" warning them about the issues 3 years down the road when it all fails to live up to the hype and it cost them a bundle to change it all out........ 

I have lost some "freinds " this way even though I totally warned them that the guy who was re-modeling their bathroom did not know what he was doing......, but I did not get this all on tape or video the conversation and it came back to haunt me 3 years later.....

so ...just say your thing, and run away. 


.


----------

